

Bitcoinference California: Women in Bitcoin, VCs, and the ‘Unconference’ - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoinference-features-women-in-bitcoin-vcs-and-unconference-format/

======
bogs_carut
Bitcoin is an interesting environment in which one might discuss the gender
ratio.

On one hand, crypto-currency in general is a relatively new phenomenon -- it
seems unlikely that there could be a well-established gender bias in the
community, given its youth.

On the other hand, perhaps Bitcoin, etc. have inherited the apparent male-
dominated attributes of the tech scene from which they emerged?

~~~
jedunnigan
>On the other hand, perhaps Bitcoin, etc. have inherited the apparent male-
dominated attributes of the tech scene from which they emerged?

It definitely has. At least in the NYC Bitcoin scene there is rarely a female
presence at any of the meetups/events/etc...

